# Full service marina - full detail starts at $15.00 ft.



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been detailing boats since the 1980's when my family became part of the marine culture. My family owns and operates Harbor View Marine, Pensacola, FL, 850-453-3435. We are certified Mercury/Merc., Yamaha, Evinrude, and Volvo dealer. Call our Service Department for any technical questions. Reba, our Parts Manager can help you find any part you need. We are a full service marina so call for details. Thank you again for the business!


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

What all is included in a full detail?


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

and what do you use?


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Liz detailed my 21' center console a couple of years ago. After years of mostly just a quick brush clean (by me) after fishing and other neglect, she made it look new inside and out. I was very impressed and will be calling on her again. (Liz, if you see this, I'm the 21' Seafox at your marina. Renfroe. Call me to set it up.)


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

I can recommend Harbor View Marina without hesitation. It is run by good folks and they run a top-notch operation.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Big Perm said:


> What all is included in a full detail?


I clean all cubbies; remove rust and stains inside and out; wash inside and out before I wax; buff inside and out; rewash boat; clean and condition cushion, isinglass; clean and polish chrome and aluminum. Basically the whole boat! I am know to go above and beyond my estimate because that is how I ROLL!! Call me and we can discuss your boat. Thank you, Liz


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Split 1 said:


> and what do you use?


I can email you an estimate if you like! When I detail a boat it is the whole boat inside and out. There is not one part on a boat that is untouched. I am known to go above and beyond my estimates because this is how I ROLL!! Call me and we can discuss your boat! Thanks, Liz


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

First Cast said:


> Liz detailed my 21' center console a couple of years ago. After years of mostly just a quick brush clean (by me) after fishing and other neglect, she made it look new inside and out. I was very impressed and will be calling on her again. (Liz, if you see this, I'm the 21' Seafox at your marina. Renfroe. Call me to set it up.)


Hi John, Thank you for the comment! I am heading down to the marina this morning so I will get the guys to pull her down and I will call you. Thanks, Liz


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

FishEyeMaps said:


> I can recommend Harbor View Marina without hesitation. It is run by good folks and they run a top-notch operation.


Good morning! Thank you for the comment and yes, most of the employees have been with us since the beginning. Our family is loyal to our customers and employess and that is VERY IMPORTANT! Stop by and bring some of your literature. Thank you again, Liz


----------

